# Silvered? Roan? Just odd?



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've got two of these in this litter; one satin and one standard. do you think this is splashed, roan, silvered or just some sort of diluted agouti? I've seen this sort of thing before in a tri litter. These does are about 2 months old; the effect has been lightening as they grow.


Satin


Both


Standard


Standard

These two could be twins if one wan't standard and the other satin!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Hrmmmmm..... Looks more like a diluted Agouti. They definitely look ticked on my work computer screen. I had some Agouti Splashes a while back and they weren't anything like those.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I agree the satin looks like a diluted agouti splashed but the standard doe looks like an agouti roan to me. If you blow into the coat a roan will have white/silver hairs mixed in the normal banded agouti hairs. They are both very pretty :mrgreen:

Are these in any way related to your red/yellow tris?


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

The second picture definitely looks like a roan, to me... not sure about the others though, the shine always confuses me. :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's the whole hair that is lighter, not ticking, on some of the hairs. Yes, agouti roan, weird as it sounds had occurred to me as a possibility, mostly because of the yellowish cast, but also because of the belly being lighter. So it's a marked agouti roan and a satin marked agouti roan.

Unless it's another trick of the tri, which seems to have endless variations and surprises....wheee!

Thanks for the input, guys!

zoocrew: follow the pretty shiny mousie with your eyes...you are becoming sleepy...


----------

